# forum features sticky



## elroy

Please check out WRF's Best Kept Secrets: Useful Forum Features, a sticky compiled by Jana and me to let you know about WRF features you may not have been aware of.

We hope you find the sticky useful.  Comments and suggestions are welcome.


----------



## zebedee

Wow, how long did it take you to get all that down?

Thank you for that, there are lots of little things there I've never done but might well need to in the future. 

Thanks for taking the time to share.


----------



## Jana337

zebedee said:
			
		

> Wow, how long did it take you to get all that down?
> 
> Thank you for that, there are lots of little things there I've never done but might well need to in the future.
> 
> Thanks for taking the time to share.


The thread was posted two hours after the idea was born. 

Jana


----------



## geve

A very, very useful sticky!  

I had gathered some of the information here and there over the months, and find it very convenient to have them all in one place. How did we do without it before??


----------



## Alundra

It is amazing!! 

Thanks for all the information, it is very helpful. 

Now, I have a question.  

Several days ago, I saw a post showing a number of post in the signature... (something like...: Look at my post number...XXXXX, more or less....)

My eyes are dry, and I still not found this number in any message...

Have the messages a number? And whether they have it, where is this number? I'm lost...

Sorry for bothering... just I wondered...

Alundra.


----------



## Jana337

Hi Alundra,

Yes, messages have a number. Clicking on the 5 in your own post, I got this:
http://forum.wordreference. com/showpost.php?p=878071&postcount=5
The link also works without the last part - http://forum.wordreference.com/showpost.php?p=878071

878071 is the number of your post.

From the main page:
                Threads: 126,326,                 Posts: 857,456,                 Members: 49,210,                     Active Members: 7,939

The discrepancy is due to deletions, merging and such like. The main page records the true number of posts in WR, the number in the link is uniquely assigned when you post. If I delete your post and you want to view it, you will receive an error message.

I hope this is not too technical. 

Jana

P.S. The space in the first link is intentional.


----------



## Alundra

Thanks Jana... of course!!!... I understand it at last.... 

Never I thought to look in the link  

Well... now I'll go to wet my eyes, hehehe.. and to sleep.

Thanks again. You are very kind.

Alundra.


----------



## Whodunit

elroy said:
			
		

> We hope you find the sticky useful. Comments and suggestions are welcome.


 
Great summary  (although I knew almost everything of it as a member who's nearly daily posting here. )

However, I have one question:



> You can substantially improve the *quality of your searches* by making use of the options available through our advanced search feature. Hold down the Control key to mark several target forums. You can search for threads or for individual posts, and arrange your results in various ways. You can also save your favorite search settings.


 
I was often trying to get the underlined part done, but it doesn't work. How can I save search settings? When "Save Search Preferences" is activated, it doesn't work anyway. I tried to (just as an example) determine "Find Threads with *|At Least|* *|5|* Replies", searched for "hello" in the French forum and I didn't get any hit with less than 5 replies - ok! Then I tried to search again and there was a "0" instead of my determined "5".


----------



## Jana337

Whodunit said:
			
		

> I was often trying to get the underlined part done, but it doesn't work. How can I save search settings? When "Save Search Preferences" is activated, it doesn't work anyway. I tried to (just as an example) determine "Find Threads with *|At Least|* *|5|* Replies", searched for "hello" in the French forum and I didn't get any hit with less than 5 replies - ok! Then I tried to search again and there was a "0" instead of my determined "5".


 Weird. If you have a chance to try it with another browser, do it please.
My search preferences are fully saved with one exception: The subforums where the search is conducted.

Jana


----------



## Whodunit

Jana337 said:
			
		

> Weird. If you have a chance to try it with another browser, do it please.
> My search preferences are fully saved with one exception: The subforums where the search is conducted.
> 
> Jana


 
Oops. 

I just realized what was wrong with me: I didn't click the "Go" button after "Save Search Preferences" but I clicked "Search Now" instead. Thanks for your help anyway.


----------

